# new ics leak



## tonyo50138

After seeing how sweet the new ics leak is i don't see me going back to stock. Ive been running it for 3 days now and i haven't seen and problems at all. I did have to do a battery calibrate but thats it. My phone quads at 2800 vs stock quad of 2200-2400. Definitely an upgrade so i don't know why it isn't officially released yet. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## chavist

In theory you are still on stock just an updated version, but i agree 100%

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## velopirate

OK...I must be missing something. I have searched and I'm still not sure which "new ICS leak" you're running. Care to point me in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------



## tonyo50138

i got the instructions in the razrforums sorry thats all i got now, ill try to post a link later


----------



## Concistency

velopirate said:


> OK...I must be missing something. I have searched and I'm still not sure which "new ICS leak" you're running. Care to point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks!


The ICS OTA for the Razr leaked about a weak and half ago. Moto had it on a unsecure server and we could pull it from cheesecake. So the ICS that's coming to the razr is now out for you to flash, I used the work around found on the Rzr forums also.


----------



## thisismalhotra

You guys hook a brother up with some links just got my razr today









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biggiesmalls657

So with the new ics leak, (locked bootloader) and amazing battery the razr maxx is the phone to upgrade to? I am available to upgrade whenever with verizon.

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## velopirate

Concistency said:


> The ICS OTA for the Razr leaked about a weak and half ago. Moto had it on a unsecure server and we could pull it from cheesecake. So the ICS that's coming to the razr is now out for you to flash, I used the work around found on the Rzr forums also.


Thanks, Concistency. I am very familiar with that leak, but it was no where as stable as tonyo describes (at least not for me). That's why I was thinking that he must be talking about a "new ICS leak."


----------



## tonyo50138

velopirate said:


> Thanks, Concistency. I am very familiar with that leak, but it was no where as stable as tonyo describes (at least not for me). That's why I was thinking that he must be talking about a "new ICS leak."


I've been runing this leak for 2 and a half weeks now, with no problems. whats unstable about it?


----------



## tonyo50138

velopirate said:


> Thanks, Concistency. I am very familiar with that leak, but it was no where as stable as tonyo describes (at least not for me). That's why I was thinking that he must be talking about a "new ICS leak."


heres the one i got, idk if its the same as the unstable one or not, both my son in law and i have been running it since the non-cheesecake method came out with no problems on my phone i use daily


----------



## tonyo50138

sorry heres the link lol

http://www.razrforums.com/forum/droid-razr-ics-development/1532-install-ics-leak-without-cheesecake-retain-root.html


----------



## Concistency

tonyo50138 said:


> I've been runing this leak for 2 and a half weeks now, with no problems. whats unstable about it?


Stable for me too lol, I'm wondering the same?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nailbomb3

I'm tempted to flash if but I doubt the leak is going to turn into the final

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## -TSON-

biggiesmalls657 said:


> So with the new ics leak, (locked bootloader) and amazing battery the razr maxx is the phone to upgrade to? I am available to upgrade whenever with verizon.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


IMO wait. We're in a quiet period and I'm sure in the next few months there's gonna be a lot of crazy phones coming from all directions. If you buy now you'll have outdated technology and probably buyers remorse.


----------



## spacecasespiff

What has changed with ics. I'm really wanting to know what looks different. And I know that the nexus has only three buttons to use and I love the soft key button that shows your apps that are open so is there something like that in the razor with ics. I love the look of ics and hate the look of blur so can someone post any pics.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3

-TSON- said:


> IMO wait. We're in a quiet period and I'm sure in the next few months there's gonna be a lot of crazy phones coming from all directions. If you buy now you'll have outdated technology and probably buyers remorse.


I don't see a way around that. If you wait to buy the next big thing you will always be waiting.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## thisismalhotra

spacecasespiff said:


> What has changed with ics. I'm really wanting to know what looks different. And I know that the nexus has only three buttons to use and I love the soft key button that shows your apps that are open so is there something like that in the razor with ics. I love the look of ics and hate the look of blur so can someone post any pics.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Blur is really reduced feels more like a heavily themed stock

(adding more pics soon as i need to reduce file sizes)


----------



## thisismalhotra

View attachment 22669


----------



## thisismalhotra

More coming


----------



## thisismalhotra

last


----------



## Rolfsted

I got the ics leak installed Saturday but I lost root. There's supposed to be a way to get it back with terminal emulator but so far not working. But it's so stable that to me now root isn't a big deal.

The main reason I began rooting back when I had a Droid X was for tethering. But now there are tether apps that don't require root.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## nailbomb3

Tried it and reverted back. My 3g data wasn't as solid. It's a step in the right direction thou

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## vladimirhtg

i want to see a few more steps in the right direction. my roomie has been DYING for an ota ics update, he even put the best buy date on his calendar....he was pretty pissed when vzw/moto didnt come through for him. i'll talk to him about this one....stability wise...is it good?

edit: i've read the post, im asking for specific problems.


----------



## johnny0911

vladimirhtg said:


> i want to see a few more steps in the right direction. my roomie has been DYING for an ota ics update, he even put the best buy date on his calendar....he was pretty pissed when vzw/moto didnt come through for him. i'll talk to him about this one....stability wise...is it good?
> 
> edit: i've read the post, im asking for specific problems.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

Very good better then 2.3.6 IMO.


----------



## LexiconDevil

Memory management isn't great and and all the non removable moto bloat kills me after years of custom roms

Rootin' and fastbootin' on my Droid razr


----------



## garywojdan81

LexiconDevil said:


> Memory management isn't great and and all the non removable moto bloat kills me after years of custom roms
> 
> Rootin' and fastbootin' on my Droid razr


What's not removable? The vzw bloat can be removed or frozen if you're rooted. The blur components are minimal & a lot of those can be frozen too.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

If i were to flash this... and then for some reason had to put it back to stock..... how hard would that be?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Hmong_Xiong

RiggsDaRuler said:


> If i were to flash this... and then for some reason had to put it back to stock..... how hard would that be?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


You mean gingerbread stock? 
There are several ways such as fastbooting it back to stock gingerbread or using rsd lite

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Yes GB. Thanks. Ill look into it. I think im going to give this a shot. Everyone says its pretty stable. I tried using the cheesecake apk. method but i had no luck.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## DonJuan692006

-TSON- said:


> IMO wait. We're in a quiet period and I'm sure in the next few months there's gonna be a lot of crazy phones coming from all directions. If you buy now you'll have outdated technology and probably buyers remorse.


For once I'll +1 this. With the introduction of Tetra 3 the phone market is about to bloom again...and within the near future. Samsung is suppose to announce their next addition to the Galaxy line and they've been keeping it under wraps pretty tightly. No one has seen an official spec list, just speculations, and the few pictures of it on the web are of a dummy case so no one has even seen the finalized design. The announcement is due to come May 3rd.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DonJuan692006

Rolfsted said:


> I got the ics leak installed Saturday but I lost root. There's supposed to be a way to get it back with terminal emulator but so far not working. But it's so stable that to me now root isn't a big deal.
> 
> The main reason I began rooting back when I had a Droid X was for tethering. But now there are tether apps that don't require root.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


Head over to Droid Hive. There's an awesome guide there on recovering root after the update that isn't hard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itzAstonish

Does this ics leak offer the ability to close apps via swiping them to the side like on the Nexus? Trying to find the answer, but haven't seen it in any of the videos.


----------



## tonyo50138

yes it does


----------



## itzAstonish

tonyo50138 said:


> yes it does


Cool thanks! Considering trading my gnex for a razr maxx. Kernels aren't a concern for me since battery life shouldn't be a problem anyway, I'm just waiting to see how well ics is running. Seems like it's running pretty well.


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

How is battery life on the razr maxx with this ics leak? I heard its not that great ....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Has anyone tried to flash the ics leak on. 181 ??? I just got my replacement maxx today but it already has .181 on it. ..... do i have to flash back to. 173?? You guys think its worth it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Ratzinc

Can't wait till ICS comes out for realzies on the MAXX. night and day difference between it and gingerbread

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3

RiggsDaRuler said:


> Has anyone tried to flash the ics leak on. 181 ??? I just got my replacement maxx today but it already has .181 on it. ..... do i have to flash back to. 173?? You guys think its worth it?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


Advice. Which you may or may not listen to. Dont flash any leaks at this point. If you flash the wrong leak you will be off the upgrade path and not able to get the ota when it comes out because you cant revert to stock without bricking.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------

